# Hunt for first job in Australia



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a thread to share tips/tricks for people who are struggling to find the first job in Australia after moving as a migrant. Since the job market is up now and will be up for sometime till August/Sept, lets make the most of it and share experiences to help each other.

I have started looking for a job for around a month now and got two interviews as of yet. But no offer letter in hand.

Lets share our day to day experiences so that we can land a job faster...

We all know that the coveted first job will make our move here complete!


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi -

This will be an interesting thread for many..My 2 cents..

1. Keep applying for jobs, even if there is no response..Dont lose hope..You will land it eventually.
2. Call up after you submit/send your resume to the contact numbers..
3. Try to connect with consultants/prospective employers on Linkedin.
4. Have a good Cover Letter and Resume that matches the resume..
5. If and when you get an interview, be well prepared that you nail the job.
6. The internet has a wealth of information when preparing for interviews..situational interviews, behavioural interviews, technical interview etc
7. Dress professionally and neatly for face to face interviews..The first impression is the best impression..If you can go in a suit, it would be good but not necessary always..
8. During interview, maintain a pleasant positive attitude..

Thats all I can think of for now..

Regards
Smita


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to see you again here borntobeaussie! I am myself looking for jobs as well after being granted the 189 visa in early Jan. My current work contract will end in more than a year but I should look for something more permanent now. Without that job I wouldn't be here in the first place with 457 visa and have enough points for 189 visa. But as of now, I am not sure whether they will extend my contract or not. 

I started applying from the end of Jan but haven't got any interviews so far. With 2 interviews already, I am sure you will land an offer in no time. All the best!


----------



## primary (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck. Make the right choices


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Me too just starting my job search from home. I will only be moving in first week on May. Not sure if this is too early to start searching, and I am not expecting a lot of replies sitting in India either, but nothing to lose so going for it anyways


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have a few doubt regarding the type of job , renewal of passport and visa label
I have 475 family sponsored visa which is a 3 year visa where i have to work full time for 1 year and stay in designated area for 2 years.

1) Should i select full time job or can i choose contract jobs or What type of jobs can i select?

2) My passport expires next year. I will be in melbourne at that time. Can i renew it in melbourne or should i come back to India and renew my passport?
Should i inform the visa officer about the new passport number if i renew it?

3) Should i paste the visa label in passport? Is it mandatory.


Please response.

Eagerly waiting for your reply


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

borntobeaussie said:


> This is a thread to share tips/tricks for people who are struggling to find the first job in Australia after moving as a migrant. Since the job market is up now and will be up for sometime till August/Sept, lets make the most of it and share experiences to help each other.
> 
> I have started looking for a job for around a month now and got two interviews as of yet. But no offer letter in hand.
> 
> ...


you'd think the hard part is over when you get your PR, however you only realize that was only 10% of the journey! Landing and getting the job is the 90% most challenging part. I hope you are able to secure a job soon, good luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Everybody for so many replies in one day. I hope we make it a place where we can share our experiences about job search.

Well to start with my situation, I am a Permanent employee for an IT company and deployed to a project with their Australian office. But things might change after the project is over so I am looking for a change in time when the markets are up.

Its not that my skill has 100s of jobs posted online everyday. There might be one a week now. I have been searching only in seek.com.au as the other sites have duplicate ads as of now. I was sending the almost the same resume to everyone and use to customize by cover letter. But I have realized that I have to customize my resume as well.

Also as a habit from India where you are hounded by calls from consultants abt jobs( Oh how much I miss that here), I used to wait for calls from consultants and did not call them myself. But I have realised now that I need to call them after applying. Its a weird way of working but can't help it. When in Rome, do as Romans do.

I have got 2 interviews even with the bad way in which I was approaching things. Guess I have been lucky. 
I do not have any problems with location as I do not have a state specific visa.But since I am in Adelaide, recruiters are wary as there might not be a way to take a face to face interview directly.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Some tips from a fellow forum member*

to me 


First and foremost don’t send the same resume/cv for all jobs. Job hunting in Sydney is itself a full time job. For each job that you are applying, modify your resume to fit the requirements (but please don’t lie) If you have done what the job posting is asking for, modify your resume to match the requirements!!
• Don’t rely on single source of application. I mean don’t rely only on seek.com.au You can use other job boards and if come to know about direct employers it’s best to apply directly to employer (you can try snipey.com as well, it posts jobs directly from employers as well)
• Use linkedin as well for job hunt
• Till the time you are applying and waiting for interviews to happen, prepare yourself. Don’t waste time. Promise yourself that if I get an interview call, I will be so prepared that I’ll be selected for sure. (I applied to many job postings, but I was not getting any calls for interview. So I promised myself that even if I get one chance of interview, I’ll never let it go. I just appeared for 2 interviews and I have offer letter from both employers!! My last interview lasted for 8 hours!! Yes you read it correct, 8 hours! The next day I got the offer letter!! And you will not believe, I will also be paid for my interview day!! As I spent my full day there!!)
• Maintain a list of positions you are applying on, be it excel file, word file or whatever but you should be able to keep a track of postings where you have applied
• As mentioned in first point, since you will modify your resume for each job you are applying, keep a copy of same for your reference as well. What I used to do is had a main resume template. For each job that I applied, I saved a copy of the main template and modified according to job posting. Rename the copy of resume so that you can easily track it. I followed the following naming convention
Resume_PositionAppliedFor_Reference_jobposteddate_ agencyname
Example
Resume_TestAnalyst_seek_20Sept_hays
Resume_SrTestAnalyst_Careerone_22Sept_peoplesbank
• Wherever possible, follow up. The best is by calling them and if not, you can send an email. When I maintained the excel of jobs I was applying, I was also writing down the contact person’s name and contact details if it was given in job posting and used to call them or email them after applying(the next day). Also keep a track of follows you are doing, say when you called you got voicemail, so give a call after sometime or next day and things like that (but you have a maintain a balance between being professional and not sounding too desperate)
• Reach out to as many people as you know and tell them frankly that you are looking for a job and if he/she can help you. You never know how and when things can click (I got a message from this forum’s member about my web development business, because I mentioned in my post that I develop websites as well!!)
• This is the most difficult one, but never loose hope (I lost it, but thanks to my wife, my mom & expat forum members (for their kind words on my last post) who were always there to support me when I was down)
• Plan things in advance. Say if you are carrying money enough to support yourself for 3 months, at least try for 2.5 months to get job in your field and if that’s not working then only look for Woolies, coles or other such jobs (last week, one of my known person got me a job to work in a warehouse @ 18/hr and I was so frustrated with not getting job, that I accepted the offer, but then my wife told not to start that one and focus on my field job for next 2 wks and if that’s not working then look after such job. And great thanks to her, I didn’t start that job!)


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I fully agree with what you are saying. And being from developing countries, staying in an expensive place like Australia without a job can be very daunting. Hope you made your move successful by now as you have been granted a PR in May, 2012


JBY said:


> you'd think the hard part is over when you get your PR, however you only realize that was only 10% of the journey! Landing and getting the job is the 90% most challenging part. I hope you are able to secure a job soon, good luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Smita, just wanted one tip from your own exp. 

Do companies always go for F2F interviews in Australia. I am in Adelaide and very few recruiters are working from Adelaide. So there might be problems in that regard for a F2F.



Smita4679 said:


> Hi -
> 
> This will be an interesting thread for many..My 2 cents..
> 
> ...


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi -

I am sure that it wont be always F2F interviews..I know of several who have attended interviews over the phone..I have only attended 1 interview so far(technical test and interview on the same day) and by God's grace I got that job.
Consultants suggest that you score additional points with F2F interview as the employer can better assess you in terms of communication, presentation etc..So even if you are in a different state, you can tell that you are willing to fly over to attend the interview if required. That gives a better impression, as it will suggest that you are putting your best efforts in the job application.

This is my experience..It may vary from person to person.

Regards
Smita 



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Smita, just wanted one tip from your own exp.
> 
> Do companies always go for F2F interviews in Australia. I am in Adelaide and very few recruiters are working from Adelaide. So there might be problems in that regard for a F2F.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am sure that it wont be always F2F interviews..I know of several who have attended interviews over the phone..I have only attended 1 interview so far(technical test and interview on the same day) and by God's grace I got that job.
> Consultants suggest that you score additional points with F2F interview as the employer can better assess you in terms of communication, presentation etc..So even if you are in a different state, you can tell that you are willing to fly over to attend the interview if required. That gives a better impression, as it will suggest that you are putting your best efforts in the job application.
> ...


Need some advice on the move. Initially i thought of coming in mid of May. One of the friend in Aus suggested that mkt might be slow in May and June becos of the close of financial year. So now i am contemplating on the timeline...how abt June end or July 1st week?


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Chandu -

I dont know if there is a good time or bad time..I havent been here long enough to judge that..But yes people generally say that Feb-March and July-Aug are better times for job hunting..That doesnt mean that you wont get jobs other times os the year..I have a friend who got his first job in December during the holiday season..So a lot sepends on your luck as well..

Hope I answered your question.

Regards
Smita


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Chandu -
> 
> I dont know if there is a good time or bad time..I havent been here long enough to judge that..But yes people generally say that Feb-March and July-Aug are better times for job hunting..That doesnt mean that you wont get jobs other times os the year..I have a friend who got his first job in December during the holiday season..So a lot sepends on your luck as well..
> 
> ...


Thanks Smita for the response. I am making plans to come around June end..


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Smita, just wanted one tip from your own exp.
> 
> Do companies always go for F2F interviews in Australia. I am in Adelaide and very few recruiters are working from Adelaide. So there might be problems in that regard for a F2F.


Hi borntobeaussie,

Hope you are good. I wouldn't unfortunately be able to provide any input to this thread as I haven't made the move yet. But since you are in Adelaide, thought to ask you some favours. I am waiting for a 176 grant sponsored by SA so would be landing in Adelaide if granted (that should be around in 2 to 3 months as my meds have been referred).

It would be great if you could shed some light on the job market in Adelaide and SA as I am also from the IT bg. Please also provide some info about your own place of work if possible and of contacting anyone there in advance if there might be any openings. 

Any input from your end will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
MS


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Planning to move to Australia and need a job? It can be hard to find employment in Australia so we have detailed several suggestions below.

1) Be Realistic – It is difficult to find employment when you are still overseas as most employers will want to see you in person before they employ you. However you cannot look for work in Australia if you are only on a visitor visa, unless under the specific short-term Working Holiday program. You may therefore want to consider:

* Attending overseas job expos to meet with potential employers.
* Applying for a role with an international company who can screen you locally in your current location.
* Applying for roles with recruitment firms who have a contract to source overseas staff, either for a company or through an on-hire labour agreement.
* Searching websites that specifically focus on matching Australian employers with overseas candidates such as skilledmigrantjobs.com, as these employers will be more open to recruiting someone who is still overseas.

2) Be Skill Focused - Australia has certain skills that are in demand so find out if your skills are amongst them:

* Visit SkillSelect to learn more about which skills are needed
* Consider using a registered Australian migration agent to assess your individual situation. 
* Search the key Australian job websites like seek.com.au to see what type of roles are available and what the key requirements are.
* Moving to Australia may be an opportunity for a career change, however bear in mind that it may be easier to migrate with your current skills.

3) Be Professional – There are thousands of people like you all trying to apply for roles so you need to show from the start that you are the right candidate:

* Make sure your resume and covering letter is tailored for the Australian market. Most resumes I see also include things that Australians would not put in a resume such as a photo, religious or marital status, or anything else that could discriminate against the candidate.
* Take the extra time to tailor your resume and covering letter for each role you are applying for, and focus on the key words being used in the job advertisement. It is easy to spot a generic resume that is just being sent out to everyone.
* Ensure your online presence is always professional and matches your resume. LinkedIn profile photos should be professional, not a photo of you in sunglasses on a beach. Make sure any Facebook site with public access is also suitable for general viewing as employers may also check it out.

4) Be Impressive – There are thousands of people like you all trying to apply for roles so you need to stand out from the crowd (but in a good way!):

* Connect with reputable industry leaders via LinkedIn or networking opportunities. Ask intelligent questions that show you’ve done some research about the industry in Australia and would be a valuable addition to any business.
* Highlight your career achievements and any relevant experiences that will make a good impression, whether networking or applying for a role.
* Sending your resume with a brief badly written message asking for a role is unlikely to impress. Employers and recruiters get overwhelmed with such requests and usually do not have the time to work out which role you may suit. Poor English will make an employer or recruit question your English proficiency and whether you will be able to communicate in the workplace.

5) Be Prepared – Finding the right role may take several months or even a year or so. If you decide to move to Australia without a role then consider:

* Having up to 2 years of funds that you can fall back on if needed.
* Doing unpaid volunteer work that can provide additional experiences.
* Seeking professional assistance from a reputable career counselor, however be wary of anyone guaranteeing employment for a fee.

In summary, looking for employment in Australia can be daunting and time consuming. There may be times where you feel quite down and it is important to try to stay positive so you interview well. Focus on your strengths and seek assistance when needed.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

msaqib said:


> Hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> Hope you are good. I wouldn't unfortunately be able to provide any input to this thread as I haven't made the move yet. But since you are in Adelaide, thought to ask you some favours. I am waiting for a 176 grant sponsored by SA so would be landing in Adelaide if granted (that should be around in 2 to 3 months as my meds have been referred).
> 
> ...


Hi Ms, job situation in Adelaide depends on a lot on your skill. For IT, it is not the best place to be very frank. There are jobs here, but relatively less than other 4 cities. Let me know your skill and we can talk abt my workplace


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Ms, job situation in Adelaide depends on a lot on your skill. For IT, it is not the best place to be very frank. There are jobs here, but relatively less than other 4 cities. Let me know your skill and we can talk abt my workplace



HI,

I am new at expatforum. I am applying for subclass 190. I have M.Sc. In Environmental Sciences from Germany. I have one year experience working as environmental consultant in engineering consulting firm. Can u tell me about how environmental jobs situation in Adelaide? My brother lives in adelaide. He already has a PR there. So, I plan to move by last quarter of this year if all ends well.

Rosan


----------



## Deb56 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Expat forum members,

I am currently studying IT in Melbourne, and with luck, doing part-time work in the exact field of my study (Networks). I don't have several years of work experience under my belt, like so many other members, but I do have a few tips and I hope that these may help you with your job hunt.

1. Do not rely on seek solely for your job hunt- Unless you have a fantastic career profile , seek will not give you an appreciable boost in your job hunt. Most of the jobs at seek are posted by recruitment agencies. What you may not know is that many of these positions, in fact do not exist or have multiple ads for the same position. Recruitment agencies work in a shrewd way- they datamine your resumes. Many agencies are aware of internal vacancies in big corporations and post their own version of ads. 

I've been to numerous interviews where the recruitment administrator/agent had absolutely no technical knowledge in that field. She was just asked to read out generic questions(years of experience, knowledge etc) and record your responses. It is quite humiliating to be rejected by such agencies/recruiters. Don't waste your time and presence of mind on them.

Try to look into other sources, like the company website itself. 

2. Linkedin- It is imperative that you maintain a top notch profile on Linkedin. Your Linkedin profile is like an Armani suit. Join groups of various organisations. Several vacancies are posted there. Try to make contact with employers. Try to search for your university alumni's australian chapters on facebook.

3. Don't be fooled by the money!- A warehouse job pays much more than what I get while working as a network support engineer. The money looks tempting, but this will not do you any good for your future career.

4. 2 words "Cover Letter"- Australian HR/recruiters look at a resume for an average of 20 seconds. A resume without a cover letter will directly go to the shredder. Sell yourself like a shiny new product in the cover letter. I would even recommend paying for getting your resume & cover letter done, if you aren't confident of your English skills.

Good luck and I'm sure you will definitely get the job your dreams on this little island.


----------



## msaqib (Apr 1, 2011)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Ms, job situation in Adelaide depends on a lot on your skill. For IT, it is not the best place to be very frank. There are jobs here, but relatively less than other 4 cities. Let me know your skill and we can talk abt my workplace


Hi borntobeaussie,

Thanks for your response. I have a kind of mix experience. I have had 6 years of network and systems administration experience, have worked on MS Server 2003/2008, RHEL 5 and VMWare vSphere 5. For the past 3 years I have also been involved in Business analysis, mainly liasing with the third party software development firm to implement and upgrade the ERP system.

I unfortunately do not have any certifications and am currently preparing for CCNA (need re-certification as the previous one expired), I would also like your suggestions on the importance of certifications and if you could suggest any other certification that I might focus on. I have had extensive project management exposure (though on small scale projects) and so am willing to establish my skills in atleast one of the two domains.

Your guidance and help will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
MS


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the info people!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.

I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.

Stay positive

You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.


Plan your travel

Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.

Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.

Plan your finances

I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.

Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.

Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview.

LinkedIn

Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.

Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.

One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.

Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.

Resume/CV

To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.

1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.

Patience

This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.

Prepare for Interview

Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


----------



## megatron (Jan 15, 2016)

borntobeaussie said:


> to me
> 
> 
> First and foremost don’t send the same resume/cv for all jobs. Job hunting in Sydney is itself a full time job. For each job that you are applying, modify your resume to fit the requirements (but please don’t lie) If you have done what the job posting is asking for, modify your resume to match the requirements!!
> ...


Awesome advice ,I will try to follow this


----------



## megatron (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for tips and I will try to follow it


----------



## Gurneesh (May 28, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I migrated Australia last year and living in Sydney at the moment. I am a chartered accountant from India with 8 years of back home experience. During my professional career I had been working from executive to middle level accounting and finance positions in India. 

When I landed in Australia I had never thought that finding a job in Australia will be such a daunting task. I am searching for a job from last 11 months now. Lately, I was searching for job that suits to my field of expertise but eventually, I had no other choice than to go for "any" part time or casual time job positions. Right now I am working with Woolies as a casual employee. But, I am still trying and missing a lot my Accounting, audit and finance work. In my job hunt I have been going through a phase of excitements and disappointments. I want to request to my friends on this forum to share there suggestions for my situation or help me in anyway (if can) for my job hunt. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------

